# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  2 bébé buses variable

## Satsu

Bonjour,

Voila aujourd'hui mon pere a trouvé un bébé buse variable dans l'ancienne maison du village qui est en travaux. 
Je l'ai mise dans une boite a l'abris, elle piaille sans cesse, mange plutot pas mal du jaune d'oeuf, je ne sais pas trop quoi lui donner.

Elle est en sale état, elle a des plumes arraché un peu partout sur le corp, elle a encore du duvet.

Et cet aprem mon pere est retourné à la maison du village et a trouvé un deuxieme bébé buse dans la maison, qui est en meilleur état que la première. Mais elle refuse de se nourrir.

Je ne sais pas trop comment faire, le véto est fermé donc jusqu'a demain il va falloir que je me débrouille.

Jusqu'a maintenant je leurs propose un repas toutes les heures de jaune d'oeufs, mais elles ne s'arretent jamais de piailler. 

Aidez moi s'il vous plait

----------


## totor90

Contacte le centre athenas http://www.athenas.fr/category/association/
Tu téléphones pour leur dire et tu verras ce que tu dois faire. Moi j'ai récupèré des buses, canards etc et cette association les fait venir en taxi animalier jusqu'a leur centre.

Ou le vétérinaire de ton coin, normalement les animaux sauvages il doit les prendre et les soigner.

----------


## annie68

j'ai trouvé une fois une buse blessée, j'ai appelé les "brigades vertes" qui sont venues la chercher pour la faire soigner, mais je ne sais pas si il y en a dans toutes les régions .

----------


## MuzaRègne

Appelle vite le centre de sauvegarde de la faune sauvage le plus proche de chez toi :
http://uncs.chez.com/dans%20votre%20region.htm

et ne leur donne pas n'importe quoi à manger en attendant.

----------


## phacélie

des bébés buses, vraiment ?

ils me paraissent à la fois bien petits et bien emplumés pour en être... :: 




> *Contactez le centre de sauvegarde LPO le plus proche de chez vous ou la LPO qui vous conseillera au 05 46 82 12 34*http://www.lpo.fr/centres-de-sauvegarde/paca

----------


## Satsu

Oui ce sont bien des bébé buses, j'essairai de vous prendre une bonne photo, on voit clairement que se sont des buses variables L'un a beaucoup plus de duvet que l'autre.

----------


## phacélie

comment vont-ils ?

----------


## GG2G

Bonjour
Il faut leur donner de la viande rouge à 5%de matière grasse.Avec du jaune d'oeuf,elles vont très vite s'affaiblir.
As tu trouvé le nid??dans cette maison??les parents devaient pourtant s'en occuper,pourquoi ne pas les avoir laissées là-bas.
Je ne suis pas certaine du tout que ce soit des buses,j'ai plutot au vu de tes photos l'impression qu'il s'agit de chouette chevèche.....
Dans tous les cas,l'une ou l'autre sont protégées,il faut vite les remettre à un centre de soins ou à un véto qui se chargera de les faire prendre en charge.
Une buse est diurne,une chouette est nocturne pour le nourrissage c'est donc différent.Seul un centre saura ce qu'il faut faire.
Arrètes le jaune d'oeuf,si elle piaille ,c'est parce qu'elles ont faim.
Cordialement.

----------


## calypso

Clairement ce ne sont pas des buses, le plumage est totalement différent, des buses ne nicheraient jamais dans une maison (au contraire des faucons et plus encore des chouettes) et avec un tel emplumement une jeune buse n'aurait pas cette taille mais facilement 4 à 5 fois davantage  :: 

Le mieux est de les placer le plus vite possible (à cet âge chez les oisillons chaque journée compte) dans un centre de réhabilitation / de la LPO qui identifiera l'espèce exacte et leur donnera des soins adaptés. En attendant le mieux est de donner du steack haché, à 5% de MG si possible, mais cela ne peut rester que transitoire.

----------


## Satsu

Elles ont été placée ce matin, il s'agissait bien selon ma véto de bébé buses mais vraiment toutes jeunes. Elle m'a dit qu'elle s'occuperait de les transférés dans un centre proche spécialisé. Voila merci a tous en attendant, j'espere qu'elle survivront, sur place il n'yavait ni le nid, ni la mere.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour l'hypothese que c'était des chouettes cheveches je suis certaine que ce n'était pas possible, elles ne ressemblait pas du tout a des chouettes, mais la photo n'est pas top donc difficile a juger

----------


## toutouill3

J'espere que tu pourras avoir des nouvelles de ces 2 petits

----------


## GG2G

Oh la,je vois que nous sommes voisines.Peux tu me donner le nom de ta véto en mp,j'aimerais me renseigner auprès du centre de soins,pour savoir si elles sont bien arrivées.
Merci.

----------


## Satsu

Ma véto c'est Mme C***** a aix en provence  :Smile:  

Donc elle m'a rappelé toute a l'heure, pour me demander de repasser prendre les bébés. 

Elle a contacté le centre de soin, qui ne peut pas les prendre en charge car il s'agit de bébé MARTINET !! tout faux ! lol Donc les revoici de retour a la maison.  :Frown:  les pauvres je vais essayer de les nourrirs et les relacher ma véto m'a dit que c'était tres courant que des bébé martinets tombe de leurs nid car les parents n'attendent pas que les petits soit indépendant avant de migrer.

Donc voila elle m'a vendu une paté insectivor que je doit mélanger avec du steack haché cru et ceci pendant au moins 15 jours. 


Pour leurs piallement elle m'a dit qu'il ne s'arreterai que pour dormir mais les bébé martinets piailles a longueur de temps. ca promet lol

----------


## GG2G

Entre un martinet et une buse....comment la véto a pu se tromper.Les martinets sont en pleine période de reproduction,ils ne sont pas encore partis,c'est toujours après le quinze Aout.Les petits n'ont pas été abandonnés,mais ils nichent sous les tuiles et la chaleur de ses derniers jours fait qu'ils bougent beaucoup dans les nids et se retrouve par terre.
Il ne faut pas louper l'élevage pour qu'il puissent partir en migration.Une seule plume abimée et c'est fichu.
Si tu as besoin d'un coup de main,n'hésites pas.

Pertuis protection Animale.
Cordialement.

----------


## phacélie

ben, Mme C n'a pas vraiment l'oeil pour les oiseaux... :: 

bon courage à toi et bonne chance avec tes petits protégés ( pour qu'ils dorment, ils ne doivent pas voir la lumière )

----------


## Satsu

Oui un martinet et une buse il y a une sacré différence... je me passerai de commentaire sur cette sublime erreur de la part d'une véto lol. 
Pour les oiseaux j'ai l'habitude j'avais un élevage de callopsitte eam il y a 2 ans 

En revanche j'ai un des petits qui refuse de se nourrir meme en le forcant il n'ouvre pas du tout le bec, il est de moins en moins énergique, il passe ses journée dans un coin de la boite il n'ouvre pas les yeux il respire doucement. A coté l'autre petit est hyperactif toujours en train de sautillet d'ouvrir les yeux, de piailler, de manger.

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour,

GG2G voulait vous répondre mais elle doit partir et m'a demandé de vous dire qu'il faudrait absolument de l'antibio pour le petit martinet malade et
puisque vous n'habitez pas loin l'une de l'autre ( elle vous a donné je crois ses coordonnées par MP) elle se propose de les prendre puisqu'elle a l'habitude d'élever des martinets et bien d'autres .......et qu'elle a les médicaments nécessaires.
Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## volcane

Un vermifuge peut-etre?

----------


## calypso

Le jabot se vide bien ? Tu attends bien entre chaque repas qu'il soit vide ? (si tu as fait de l'EAM tu sais alors qu'on ne nourrit pas en fonction des heures mais en fonction du jabot). Un nourrissage trop rapproché d'un autre et qui ne permet pas au jabot d'être au moins au 3/4 vide entraine une stase du jabot et là c'est vidange obligatoire à la sonde. 

Sinon il n'est pas à exclure que la chute n'est pas été sans conséquence pour lui =/ quelque chose d'interne qui l'épuiserait à petit feu.

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour,

des nouvelles des petits martinets svp, merci

----------


## blush

Javais envoyé un MP mais sans reponse :/

----------


## phacélie

ce serait gentil de donner des nouvelles Satsu...

----------

